# Baby Gaggia Now/No flow - valve stuck?



## tommytodger (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi all,

My 5 year old Baby Gaggia (http://www.gaggia.com/n-p/RI9301_11/manual-espresso-machine) stopped working a couple of months back. Low/practically no flow through the group head (fine through the wand). I destroyed the shower head trying to get it off, replaced with a new one and gave the whole thing a thorough clean (there was no evidence of scale build up, but i did it anyway), including the solenoid valve.

None of this worked, but then suddenly a 'click' and the water came flowing through beautifully. as if new. It's been working perfectly since, until today, when the flow is down to a trickle again. The pump sounds as though it's under pressure...as it does when it's actually producing coffee, even when the portafilter isn't in place, but the flow isn't there.

I'm no expert, but would this mean the valve is stuck? Should I attempt to dislodge it somehow, or would replacing it be a fairly straightforward option?

Thanks for your time!

Tom


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I would have to say its your solenoid valve playing up due to a speck of scale stuck in it. This happens a lot.

Should only take 20 minutes to take it off and poke it with a pin and put it back on again.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?29746-Please-help-restore-my-Gaggia-Classic/page2

Blow by blow how to do it guide

http://reedsmeals.blogspot.co.uk/2011/04/overhaul-of-gaggia-classic-espresso.html


----------



## tommytodger (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks. Seemed perfectly clean last time I looked at it when I had the same issue. I'll try again though. Is it ever worth replacing it?

Tom


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

tommytodger said:


> Seemed perfectly clean last time I looked at it when I had the same issue.


I dont think I could see inside the hole unless I had a jewelers loop, even then I doubt you would see anything.

I wouldnt replace the solenoid valve until I had taken it apart and conducted the procedure explained in the link above.

it only takes the most minute piece of scale to block the hole, this in my opinion isnt from a build of of deposited scale in the valve, rather a flake that has come off from inside the boiler and found its way to the bottleneck created by the smallest of the hole in the solenoid valve.


----------



## tommytodger (Mar 9, 2016)

I'll give it a go whenever i get a moment over the next few days and report back. Thanks again.


----------



## jager616 (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks for posting the links. This sounds like the exact same thing which has just happened to my Gaggia, will try taking apart and having a look over the weekend


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I dont use the block of wood and 2 screws method now to get the solenoid in half.

I now use two spanners, a 13 and a 17mm IIRC one each side and use that to take the solenoid apart after ive removed it from the machine.

Also, i dont even take the wires off the electrical part, the black block and just let that hang in the machine.


----------



## tommytodger (Mar 9, 2016)

Worked a treat, thank you. I didn't put a pin in it last time, but had a good go at it just now until I could indeed blow through it, and I'm up & running again. Thanks again!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Im glad it was a simple fix, and thanks for taking the trouble to come back and give an update

happy days


----------

